# Ritchey AERO/OCR 24/28 wheelset for a clydes?



## thedips

hey posted this in BF .. want your opinions...

helping a neighbor with getting back on the bike... i have a 24radial front/28 cross spoke rear.... hes gonna ride a old steel tange prestige / diamondback/centurion 61" hes pretty tall semi althletic build.. wants to ride to lose the gut... hes like 220 ish.. 

will this wheelset be robust enough.. or should i be nervous in letting him ride on that.....
comments thanks...


(price here is a major factor.. he really wants to slide in with minimal costs.. obviously saftey is priceless... ) also please suggest strong low cost strong wheelsets


----------



## ruly62

*32/36*

Go any wheelset 32/36 spokes laced 3x(Open Pro,Velocity( Deep,Fusion)etc.


----------



## Balderick

I have cracked two 32 spoke Ritchey OCR rims - spokes pulling through the rim, starting with the drive side. I weighed about 110kg at the time. Might not be the best rim for a clydesdale.


----------



## lawrence

I weigh 220 and just bought a used pair 28/32 Ritchey wheel, radial/3x. I have a few hundred miles on them and they seem ok. I think the 24/28 radial/2x 3x would be fine. I think what's important more than the spoke count or in addition to the spoke count, is the stiffness of the rim, how the rim is built and sectioned, and how deep it is. A deeper rim will be stiffer so there's less flex in the spokes and less chance of breaking spokes. The LBS believes that double butted spokes will break less often because they'll flex more than straight spokes (I'm not talking about straight pull spookes) that he feels will snap first. The double butted will flex at the thinner middle part. I had a pair of 36 Mavic MA3 wheels and was breaking spokes all the time. I'm going to respoke them with 2.0-1.7-2.0 and then see how they hold up. But they are also not a deep wheel, maybe 18mm or less, maybe even 14mm. The Ritchey's that I have are 22mm.


----------

